# Revealed



## Steven Dillon (Sep 27, 2017)

Revealed was composed at Foxchase in Aiken, SC.

The Artist's Story blog post for this composition and another similar piece can be found here: Petunias At Foxchase In Aiken, SC

Techs:
Canon 5D Mark III
F/22
0.6 seconds
ISO-100
180mm + 2X
No flash
Gitzo tripod
Arca Swiss B1


----------

